

OOP Trickz - How to magically lazy load delegates for method chaining - humptydumpty
https://www.coderprofile.com/coder/VBAssassin/blog/26/php-magically-lazy-loading-delegates-for-method-chaining

======
rabino
What's the benefit of using magic here? If you're going to hardcode the case
statement, you may as well hardcode a new getter for a private property with
the instance and keep things nice and tidy.

